# Spring 2011 - 40-Day Fast From 'Wrong Thinking'  --  Change from the Inside / Out



## Shimmie (Mar 7, 2011)

Day 1 - "I feel like God is against me." 

Today we begin a brand new journey that is sure to change your life. 

For the next 40 days, we are going on a FAST—not a fast from food; but a fast from wrong thinking. 

As we take thoughts captive, we are winning the battle of the mind. And when we conquer our mind and our mindsets, we simply cannot be conquered! 

Today we're fasting from the thought that says, 

_"Sometimes I feel like God is against me." _

This mentality sets us up for negative expectations, and expectation is the womb of manifestation. 

*Let's change it today: *
1. Your image of God is EVERYTHING! The opinion we have of Him shapes our entire existence. In Deuteronomy 1:26, because the people BELIEVED GOD WAS AGAINST THEM, they fell in the wilderness. He WAS FOR THEM; but they embraced a false image of Him. 

2. Dismiss the idea of a temperamental God. Malachi 3:6--that’s why we aren't consumed. He is not for you one day, and against you the next. His attitude toward you doesn't change with your performance or mood. 

3. God is ALWAYS for you —Romans 8:31—If God be for us, who can be against us! 

4. It's NOT about you. It's about the Cross. It was at the cross that God said, "I AM FOR YOU." And this will never change. 

5. Don't stop Believin'. When you stop believing that Jesus did it ALL—you become proud. And God resists the proud—James 4:6. 

6. See yourself IN CHRIST --Acts 17:28. For God to be against you, He would have to be against Jesus, because you ARE HIS RIGHTEOUSNESS. Romans 5:17. 

*Think It & Say It: *

God is ALWAYS FOR ME, not against me. I reject the idea that God keeps changing His mind about me. He declared He is for me, at the cross; and that will never change. 

I am in Christ; I am His righteousness; and therefore His favor surrounds me like a shield, in Jesus' Name! 

--------
Day 1 began: March 3, 2011  

It is an ongoing (periodic) 'Fast' from Pastor Gregory Dickow's Ministry.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 7, 2011)

*Day 2 - "Will this situation ever turnaround?" * 
Today we're fasting from the thought that says, 

_"Will this situation ever turnaround?" _

We all come up against some stubborn situations or areas of our life, where it just doesn't seem like it will turn around. 

*Let's change it today:*

1. See God as your turnaround-specialist. There are experts in business who come into a company and whip that company into shape, saving it from disaster and loss. THAT'S THE GOD WHO LIVES IN YOU. He turns mourning into rejoicing (Psalm 30:11); turns darkness to light; turns the curse into a blessing, etc. 

2. Expectation is the womb of manifestation. Ephesians 3:20.  Expect turnarounds today. TODAY IS THE DAY! 2 Corinthians 6:2

3. Think: Turning Point. Every turnaround has a turning point. When you turn your thinking—your thinking turns your life. Proverbs 23:7

4. Don't see time as your enemy. In ONE MOMENT, God can turnaround YEARS of defeat and frustration. Esther 9:1 says, “In that very day, God TURNED IT to the contrary…” 

5. Believe God's love for you today. Love turns things around. Deuteronomy 23:5 

6. Believe in DUE SEASON. Galatians 6:9 says, “In due season you SHALL reap—if you don't faint.”  

*Think It & Say It:*

God is my turnaround specialist. 

He lives in me and is right now at this moment, bringing forth my turnaround. BECAUSE HE LOVES ME, He is turning my life into a blessing. My due season is coming. 

My turning point begins in my thinking today, in Jesus' Name.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 7, 2011)

*Day 3:*

Today we're fasting from the thought that says,

_"I'll never be able to change this area of my life."_*Let’s change it today: *

1. Fast from wrong thinking! You are doing that NOW. 

2. Stop trying so hard; and expect change to happen TO you. Romans 12:2 says:  BE TRANSFORMED—by the renewing of your mind. 

3. Give up on promising God you will change. HE will change you, as you renew your mind. Jeremiah 18:6

4. Think: FIRE and HAMMER. Expect God's Word to burn it out of you or break it off of you! Jeremiah 23:29 says, "Is not My word like fire? And like a hammer which shatters a rock?"

5. Awaken to God's grace. Titus 2:12 His grace empowers us to change, to stop sinning, and to live godly. 

6. Refuse to give in to condemnation. Condemnation keeps you bound to your present condition. When you realize Jesus doesn't condemn you, power comes. John 8:11

7. Speak to the mountain that hasn't changed. Mark 11:23 
*
Think It & Say It: * 

I embrace the truth that as I renew my mind to the Word of God, He is transforming me. I am free from condemnation because I belong to Jesus Christ. 

I embrace His grace and power to change me, in Jesus' Name


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 7, 2011)

*Day 4:*

Today we're fasting from the thought that says:

_"I just don't feel I do enough for God." We've all thought that at times. _

*Let's change it today:*

1. Look at what the Lord has done. It honors and blesses God most, to reflect on what He has done for you. Psalm 103:1-3 tells us to forget none of His benefits. 

2. Live FROM God; not FOR God. As you fill your heart with His Word and meditate on His love—His life will flow FROM you. Galatians 2:20

3. Meditation produces application. Joshua 1:8. AS you renew your thoughts to God's Word, you will end up DOING what He wants you to do.  

4. Give thanks in everything. 1 Thessalonians 5:18 says, "For this is the will of God, in Christ Jesus." A continual attitude of thankfulness will land you right in the center of God's will. 

5. Shift your focus on "WHO" not "DO". It’s all about your relationship with Him. Love Him today freely; because He first loved you. 1 John 4:19  Relationship WITH Him will produce action FOR Him. 

6. "WHO" produces "DO". When you know WHO you are in Christ, that produces the power to DO the right things. Know who you are. 2 Corinthians 5:21

*Think It & Say It:*

*Today I live from God.* 

I am in Him. 

I bless and honor God by thinking about what He has done for me. 

I fill my heart with His Words and His life flows from me. In continually thanking Him, I end up in the center of His will, in Jesus' Name.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 7, 2011)

*Day 5:  (March 7, 2011)*

Today we're fasting from the thought that says:

_"I just don't measure up as a Christian." I'm sure we've all felt like that before. _ 

*Let’s change it TODAY:*

1. You're already "UP". Ephesians 2:6 says you are seated with Him in heavenly places. Believe it: You are ABOVE ONLY! Deuteronomy 28:13

2. If you compare, you despair. Stop comparing. 2 Corinthians 10:12  We misunderstand life and ourselves when we compare ourselves to others. 

3. Understand the race. It’s not against anyone else. It’s the race to run YOUR course. 2 Timothy 4:7—No one else is on YOUR course. It’s what God has planned for YOU. Jeremiah 29:11

4. Don't pretend to have it all together. Admit, like Paul the apostle, "I don't always do the good that I want to do." Romans 7:19 

5. When God sees you, He sees Jesus. If you are born-again, you are His righteousness. 2 Corinthians 5:17, 21

6. See God's arms open wide. Whenever you fall, you can run to Him. 1 John 2:1, John 6:37

7. You are just as amazing as the people you most admire. Believe that. You are fearfully and wonderfully made! Psalm 139:14

*Think It & Say It: *

*I DO measure up*, because God has raised me up and seated me with Christ in heavenly places. 

I am above only. 

I refuse to compare myself to others. I am inferior to no one. 

I am running the race God has for ME. 

I am His righteousness, and if I fall, He picks me back up, in Jesus' Name. 

---------------

God is speaking to 'you'.... Yes... 'You'! 

*YOU DO Measure Up! *

God says so and God never EVER lies... :Rose:  

Bless His Holy Name... "Jesus" 

You *DO* Measure Up!  

Case Closed!  

:blowkiss:  

Looking forward to Day 6 ....


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you Shimmie. I started receiving the emails yesterday but I rather follow here.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 7, 2011)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Thank you Shimmie. I started receiving the emails yesterday but I rather follow here.



   It is I who thanks 'YOU'.  

I just started receiving the emails.  I didn't have Day 1 so I went online to get it.  

I'm very thankful for this Ministry as well as each of you.   

Please feel free to post the daily devotionals.  I've been so busy lately that I'm not online nor have I logged into the forum as much. 

Love and blessings...


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 7, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> It is I who thanks 'YOU'.
> 
> I just started receiving the emails.  I didn't have Day 1 so I went online to get it.
> 
> ...



I know. You aren't around as much. Know that when you're not around, we notice. Take care of your stuff but we miss you. If you don't post, I'll try to make sure I do. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 7, 2011)

prettyfaceANB said:


> I know. You aren't around as much. Know that when you're not around, we notice. Take care of your stuff but we miss you. If you don't post, I'll try to make sure I do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks 'Lovely One'.  I appreciate it.  

BTW: I'm ROFL   at  'people know when I'm not here.'  It reminds me of when my babies were away for the weekend... 

I KNEW they weren't 'around' because of the 'Peace and Quiet'.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 8, 2011)

*Day 6: *

Today we're fasting from the thought that says, 

"It's just so hard to be a Christian."

We are going to break this mentality, once and for all, because it is the single most often misunderstood concept that is keeping believers defeated.

*Let’s change it today:*

1. It’s not hard to be something you already are. Jesus made you a Christian, and there's nothing that can change that. 2 Corinthians 5:17

2. It is He who made us, and not we ourselves. Psalm 100:3. Selah—pause—think on that. HE MADE YOU A CHRISTIAN.

3. Jesus did it all. When He said, "It is finished" in John 19:30, He meant: I did everything necessary for you to be saved and victorious—now just believe it. 

4. Start realizing "Christ-ian" means "Christ-IN". He is in you. Its IMPOSSIBLE for you to fail at being a Christian, when the anointing, the Christ is built-in you. 2 Corinthians 13:5, Colossians 1:27, Galatians 2:20

5. Reverse your thinking. Think: It’s easy to be a Christian. "Take My yoke…My yoke is EASY. My burden is light." Matthew 11:27 You are yoked/connected/hitched to Him!

*Think It & Say It:*

It is easy to live the Christian life, because Christ is in me. He is at work in me. He is alive in me. 

He is _in love _in me. 

I am not alone, and never will be. I am yoked to Him, and that’s what makes Christianity a relationship with God, rather than a duty for God. 

I am free, in Jesus' Name!

---------------------

From my personal experience, it's harder to be a 'sinner', for there is no peace in it.  But in Jesus, we have total peace.  :Rose:


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Mar 8, 2011)

wow, what a great thread! i'll read it more later. i have to go to work. take care guys!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 8, 2011)

anartist4u2001 said:


> wow, what a great thread! i'll read it more later. i have to go to work. take care guys!



As you go off to work and begin your 'outward' day, I praise God for His complete and loving covering over you.   I thank God that you are highly favoured and that each step into each moment is on solid ground and that your desires are fulfilled with all of God's heart.

As I have and still pray for my 'babies' each day, I pray this prayer for you ... and for all who are reading and for each of your loved ones. 

_"No evil shall befall you, no harm will come near you and nothing shall by any means hurt you."

In Jesus' Name... You each are sealed in the Covenant Blood of Jesus... Amen.  _


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Mar 8, 2011)

*I will be starting a 40 day fast tomorrow... *


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 9, 2011)

*Day 7:*

Today we are _continuing_ to fast from the thought that says: 

"It’s so hard to be a Christian." 

It’s a distorted view of God and Christianity that often defeats us. And that's what makes living the Christian life *SEEM* so hard.

*Let's change it today:*

1. Renew your mind about God's character. He is LOVE and in LOVE with you! When that runs deep in you, life becomes a joyful journey---1 John 3:1.

2. Re-define the Christian life: Christianity is not a religion, it’s a relationship with God. It’s a LOVE affair with God. Song of Solomon 1:2

3. ANYONE CAN WALK! Walk with God. You don't need to run or fly. Just walk with Him in the cool of the day. Genesis 3:8  Walk by the promises He makes, not the promises you make to Him. 

4. Understand you are a Christian human BE-ING, not a human DO-ING. Just BE who God said you are. Believe it. 2 Corinthians 5:17, 21 "Doing" comes from "being".

5. Stop seeing the Bible as a book or rules; and see it as a LOVE LETTER from God to you. 1 John 4:8, John 1:1 He is love therefore His Word is love. 

* Think It & Say It:*

His yoke is easy and my walk with God is all about a relationship with Him. He is love and He loves me. 

I don't have to earn it, work for it or deserve it. It’s done. 

I am in a love affair with Jesus. And I am already His workmanship, His creation and His child. 

The rest of my journey is getting to know Him better and making Him known, in Jesus' Name!

-------------------------------
You know what 'Angels'....

I had no real purpose in my life before Jesus, no understanding of what life truly was meant to be.  For me being a Christian isn't easy...  

_It's 'Natural'_... :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 10, 2011)

*Day 8: *

Today we're fasting from the thought that says, 

_"I don't feel like I'm pleasing to God." _

This self-doubt can imprison us to a life of defeat and failure. 

*Let’s change it today: *

1. Jesus pleased God FOR you! Romans 5:19 "Through one Man's obedience, many are made righteous." 
2. Stop asking, "Am I pleasing to God?" And ask "Is Jesus pleasing to God?" The answer is YES. And you are IN HIM. 1 Corinthians 1:30 

3. Simplify your view of faith. Faith = to believe what God says. THAT pleases God. Believe what He says. Hebrews 11:6
4. Believe that He is your Reward and your Rewarder. Genesis 15:1 & Hebrews 11:6 

5. He's not displeased when you fall. He's displeased when you don't believe He forgives you.  Hebrews 4:15-16
6. Believe that you are approved, pleasing and accepted in Him. Ephesians 1:6 

*Think It & Say It:*

Jesus pleased God FOR me. 

Whatever I lacked in pleasing God, Jesus made it up for me. 

I believe what God says, and that pleases Him. He is my reward and Rewarder. 

He simply wants me to believe Him, and that honors Him, in Jesus' Name.

-----------------

Proof of God being pleased with you is 'Jesus'... whom He sent just for you. That's Love, well pleased.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 10, 2011)

Everyone: 

Here's the link to sign up for the 'Daily Emails'. 

http://www.fromtheinsideout.us/

In the upper right corner you will see where to enter your email address to receive the daily messages.  

I forgot to post this information for you and I am so sorry.  Thanks to one of our members I was asked if this was available and it was by her request I was reminded to do so here.   

Love and blessings to each of you.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 12, 2011)

*Posting Days 9 and 10: * 

*Day 9:*

Today, we're fasting from the thought that says, 
_
"Something bad is bound to happen to me."_

*Let's change it today:*

1. Remember, expectation is the womb of manifestation. Acts 3:5 

2. Believe God's promise—Psalm 91:10 MESSAGE TRANSLATION--"Evil can't get close to you, harm can't get through the door. He ordered His angels to guard you wherever you go." YES!

 3. Give God something to work with. Ephesians 3:20 says He is able to do exceeding abundantly beyond all that we can ask or think.

4. Ask for good to come your way. In the same way that we 'have not because we ask not', we also can HAVE, because we ask. James 4:2

5. Believe you're loved by God and go to sleep expecting good to happen to you! Psalm127:2 says God gives to His beloved WHILE he is sleeping.

6. Love God. Romans 8:28  Even bad things that happen around you will TURN INTO GOOD for those who love God and are called according to His purpose. That’s YOU!

*Think It & Say It:*

I look up today expecting to receive good in my life from God. I ask you Lord for good to come and I expect it. 

Even the bad things that have happened are turning around for good, for me. Something GOOD is going to happen to me, in Jesus' Name. 

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:

*Day 10:*

Today we're fasting from the thought that says, 
_
"Nothing seems to be getting better in my life."_

*Let's change it today:*

1. Believe that you are the righteousness of God RIGHT NOW. 2 Corinthians 5:21 The path of the RIGHTEOUS is always getting better. Proverbs 4:18

2. Change your thinking about the "fear of the Lord". One definition: 'not judging by what your eye sees.' Isaiah 11:3  Pay no respect to how it looks; but pay respect to what God says. 

3. Change your profession (not your job). But become a pro at RENEWING YOUR MIND. Romans 12:2 As you meditate on God's promises; HE makes things better.

4. Realize you are God's House. 2 Corinthians 3:16  Haggai 2:9 says the days of this HOUSE are getting better. You are that house.

5. Expect things to get better, as God's child. 1 John 3:1 He brings the BEST robe for His kids. Luke 15:22

*Think It & Say It:*

I expect things to get better beginning today, since I am a child of God. I am His house; His temple; and the days are getting better and better in His House! I don't judge by what my eye sees; but walk by faith. As the righteousness of God, my path is getting brighter and brighter, in Jesus' Name. 

In His Love,

Gregory Dickow

http://www.fromtheinsideout.us/index.php


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 13, 2011)

*Day 11:*  :Rose:


Today we're fasting from the thought that says, 

_"Things really look bad."_

The current state of things in the world, the economy or in your life may look bad, but we must resist this mentality from creating negative energy in our lives. 

*Let’s change it today:*

1. Stop listening to false evidence. F.E.A.R. acronym: False Evidence Appearing Real. Walk by faith not by sight. 2 Corinthians 5:7

2. Fix your eyes and keep your eyes on ONE PROMISE from God's Word today; and things will start to change. 2 Corinthians 3:18

3. Get out from "under the circumstances." See yourself as the head and not the tail—ABOVE ONLY and not underneath. Deuteronomy 28:13

4. Fall in love with "SURELY". Psalm 23:6 says “Surely GOODNESS & lovingkindness shall FOLLOW you all the days of your life.” Goodness will SURELY/ABSOLUTELY show up in your life, as you renew your mind to these thoughts. Psalm 23:2

5. Shift your hope OFF of others and the way things look. Put your hope and expectation in God only. Psalm 146:5 says HAPPY is he who's hope is in God.

*
Think It & Say It:*

I walk by faith today, and will not be moved by how bad things look. 

I fix my eyes on the promise of God that goodness and mercy will follow me. As I fast from wrong thinking, things are getting better for me. 

*I am the head and above only. *

I look at life from God's point of view, and IT IS GOOD, in Jesus' Name!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 14, 2011)

*Day 12:*

Today we're fasting from the thought that says:  

_“What's going to stop tragedy from happening to me?” _

*Let's change it today:*

*1. You don't have to be lucky. You're BLESSED. *

(Galatians 3:9,13) Blessed coming in and going out. (Deuteronomy 28:6)

*2. Think FAITH, not FATE. *

*Rid your mind of a fatalistic mentality. *

God's plans for you are for good and not calamity. (Jeremiah 29:11) Believe this promise is for you TODAY.

3. *Adopt a BLOOD COVENANT MENTALITY.* 

The children of Israel were protected from disaster by putting blood over their doorposts. (Exodus 12:23)

4. Renew your mind to the BETTER COVENANT. You have the blood of Jesus which gives even BETTER protection and provision. (Hebrews 8:6)

5. Think victor not victim. You are not a victim of Satan's plan to steal, kill and destroy. You are a vital part of God's plan to give you life abundantly.

6. Embrace you have the God ordained RIGHT to divine protection. 

Expect it. 

*Psalm 91:10 says NO EVIL SHALL BEFALL YOU.*

*Think It & Say It:*

I am blessed coming in and going out. 

I don't need luck and I don't live by fate. 

I live by faith. 

I am safe under the shadow of God's covenant with me. 

I am destined for God's great plan for my life, *in Jesus' Name!*
-----
Woo Hooooooo !  :woohoo2;   :woohoo2: 

I love this!   "We don't have to be lucky... We're BLESED!   :woohoo2:    

So True.... So, so , SO True.   :woohoo2:

Jesus said it plain... _"... and nothing shall by any means hurt you..."  _


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 15, 2011)

*Day 13:*  :Rose:

Today we're fasting from the thought that says, 

_"God must not care; because He hasn't done anything to stop this." _

Whether it’s our personal lives, or what is happening in the world, don't give in to the temptation to blame God. 

*Let’s change it TODAY:*1. 

Refuse to accuse.  When we're uncertain or afraid, we accuse—either God, others or ourselves. Instead, trust Him with ALL your heart! (Proverbs 3:5)

2. *You've got the POWER!* God has given man power & authority to stop certain things through prayer, choices, words. (James 5:17. Proverbs 18:21)

3. *Heaven allows what we allow.* Matthew 18:18 says, "…and whatever you permit on earth will be permitted in heaven.”

4. *Embrace the power of His love for you.* When you believe in His love for you, things change. (Deuteronomy 23:5)

5. *He's in your boat!* Choose faith over fear. (Mark 4:38-40)

6. *Be Word-minded; not world-minded.* God doesn't wait to react to world events. Instead, He is watching over His Word to perform it. (Jeremiah 1:12) Believe, pray & speak His Word.
*
Think It & Say It:*

*I trust God* no matter what is happening in my life and world. 

I have the power to change things in my words, prayer and decisions. 

God's love for me is EVEN NOW turning cursed things into blessings. 

*Jesus is in my boat carrying out His Word*, *in Jesus' Name*. 

---------

_From Shimmmie's Heart..._ :Rose:

In this life, we're going to 'believe' something, be it good or bad, right or wrong, happy or sad... we're each going to have something that we believe.  

I've made this choice:

"I Believe God"  :Rose:  I choose to 'Believe' God.  We always have a choice in what we believe ... If it doesn't digest in our spirits, we can always change it. Anything can come 'off course'... therefore throw the _negative _off course. 

I choose to believe, God.  My Lord, My God, My Saviour.  Forever.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 17, 2011)

*Day 14: *:Rose:

Today we're fasting from the thought that says: 
_
"There's something deeply wrong with me." _

The awareness of our flaws can be crippling, but God has provided a solution.

* Let's change it TODAY:*

1. Fix your eyes on His RIGHTS, rather than your wrongs. Be Christ-absorbed; and you will no longer be self-absorbed. Jesus is the author and finisher of your faith and your life—Hebrews 12:1-2.

2. Replace sin-consciousness with righteousness consciousness—In Christ, you are His righteousness. (2 Corinthians 5:21) When God looks at you, He sees His Son—without guilt, shame, inferiority or fear. 

3. Right-being; not right doing. When you understand righteousness is right-being, it produces right-doing. (1 Corinthians 15:34)

4. Stop thinking B.C. (Before Christ!) You and I were a total mess without Jesus. But you have been created in Christ Jesus and you are in Him. There is nothing deeply wrong IN HIM.
(1 Corinthians 1:31)

5. We don't measure up; but that was SWALLOWED up—Jesus swallowed up all that was wrong with us and made us new.
(1 Corinthians 15:54, 2 Corinthians 5:17)

6. What you're not happy with about yourself, is your PAST. It’s not the real you. The real you is a BLOOD BOUGHT, BLOOD-WASHED child of God—reigning as a king in this life! (Revelations 1:5-6)


*Think It & Say It:*

I fix my eyes on His rights, rather than my wrongs. 

I am Christ-absorbed; and all my shortcomings and deep flaws are swallowed up in Christ. 

I am a king because of what HE made me, and my right-being in Him, produces right-doing, in Jesus' Name!

------------------

You are God's Beloved Child in Whom He is Well Pleased...


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 17, 2011)

*Day 15: *:Rose:

Today we're fasting from the thought that says, 

_"This is a scary time in the world." _

There is much fear in this world, but it doesn't have to affect you.  
*
Let's change it TODAY:*

1. You are in this world, but you are not OF this world. We have a peace that is not of this world--John 14:27—therefore don't let your heart be troubled. 

2. Remember what you have, and what you "have not". 2 Timothy 1:7 says God has NOT given you a spirit of fear; but POWER, LOVE and a SOUND MIND.

3. Take your daily pre-scripture as your new "prescription". Take a dose of Psalm 91:10 which declares no evil/harm shall befall you nor shall any disaster/plague come near your tent. 

4. Meditate on good news from Job—Job 5:19 which says He will deliver you from six troubles; in seven no evil shall touch you.

5. Love conquers all. As you fill your mind with God's love toward you, FEAR LEAVES, under any circumstance. (1 John 4:-18-19. 1 John 3:1) 

6. In the darkest of times, God presents His most stunning performances. Expect God to show up! (Genesis 1:1-2, 2 Corinthians 4:6)
*
Think It & Say It:*

I have peace from God and am not troubled. 

I have power, love and a sound mind. 

No evil or disaster can harm me. 

God is my deliverer. 

I expect God to show up in my life today, in Jesus' Name.

----------------------

_From Shimmie's Heart... _

_Precious Lambs..._ God's word says that 'Your expectation shall not be cut off'.  

Expect great and wonderful things in this life.  There's absolutely no room for anything less.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 18, 2011)

*Day 16:*  :Rose:

Today we're fasting from the thought that says, 

_"What if my harvest doesn't come?"_

*Let's change it TODAY:* 

1. Harvest *always* comes. 

Get that in your mind. 

As long as the earth remains, seedtime and harvest *WILL NOT CEASE *   ---- Genesis 8:22.

2. Declare Jesus is Lord of the Harvest. (Matthew 9:38) He is watching over the seeds we sow, to bring them to harvest. 

3. Think: Resurrection! If Jesus rose from the dead (the most improbable and impossible occurrence), your seed will rise from the dead too! (Romans 10:9-10)

4. Expect much fruit. Jesus said that when a seed falls to the ground and dies, it bears MUCH FRUIT. (John 12:24) Every seed you have sown may look and feel dead, but the life of God is in it. 

5. Always get it in writing!  It is WRITTEN! Realize that God put it in writing that He is watching over His Word to perform it. (Jeremiah 1:12)  

6. Believe the promise: He gives the increase! (1 Corinthians 3:6) God gives the harvest. Our job is to plant and water. God gives the growth.  

*Think It & Say It:*

Harvest always comes. 

I thank God that Jesus is Lord of the harvest. 

I expect my seeds to rise again! It is written. 

God is watching over His word, and my seeds, to perform them and give them increase, in Jesus' Name.
--------------

_From Shimmie's Heart _

_Beloved Ones... _:Rose:

"Don't let the weeds discourage you..."  Your GOOD Harvest is protected and is still coming through. 

In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 18, 2011)

, Posting Saturday and Sunday's Messages in Advance 

*For Saturday, March 19, 2011*
*Day 17* :Rose:

Today we're fasting from the thought that says, 

_"I should stop giving because I'm not receiving." _

Whether it’s love you're giving or money, or blessing someone else—it’s tempting to give up because we're not seeing results.

*Let's change it today: *

1. Shift your thinking to the REASON for giving. God so loved the world that He gave (John 3:16). Give because you love God and love helping people. 

2. Expect to receive greater happiness when you give. In Acts 20:35 Jesus said, you're more blessed—happy, fortunate, to be envied—when you give.

3. Flood your mind with Luke 6:38. Give and IT WILL BE GIVEN TO YOU—GOOD MEASURE, PRESSED DOWN, SHAKEN TOGETHER & RUNNING OVER. These are not a mere man's words; but Jesus' words. 

4. You were born to give. It’s IN you. You are made in God's image (Genesis 1:26). Therefore, it’s YOUR HIGHEST DESIRE TO GIVE. You are satisfied when you give, because you are imitating God (Ephesians 5:1).

5. *Giving was "born" to receive.* 

*Giving has within itself the DNA to come back to you.* (2 Corinthians 9:6-7) 

Stop trying to receive. _Simply give._

6. Give up on giving up.  You will reap if you do not faint (Galatians 6:9). 

7. Give up your timetable. There is no set time on when you will receive but: your harvest will come. (Genesis 8:22) 

*Think It & Say It:*

I give because I love God and love seeing people blessed. 

I am happier when I give. 

I was born to give. And giving was born to receive. 

My giving is coming back to me in good measure, pressed down, shaken together and running over. 

I GIVE UP giving up on my harvest, in Jesus' Name.

---------------------

From Shimmie's Heart...

I LOVE this... "Giving of itself has the DNA to come back to you." 

Giving was created and designed by God with and automatic 'Return' feature.  

You know, you gotta love God...   I mean -- He has taken care of every detail no matter how 'minor' or major, God has taken care of every single detail to keep us from missing our blessings.  

Praise Him forever and ever... Amen. 

The next post is Day 18 ... for Sunday, March 20.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 18, 2011)

For Sunday, March 20, 2011 

*Day 18 * :Rose: _(Day Corrected)_

Today we're fasting from the thought that says, 

_"I must be selfish for wanting to have more." _
While we need to beware of greed, it’s not wrong to want to have more. 

*Let’s change it today:*

1. God wants to freely give you all good things. And He proved it by giving us His best—Jesus. (Romans 8:32)

2. Want more to give more. We should want to reap bountifully, so that we have an abundance for EVERY GOOD WORK. (2 Corinthians 9:8-10)

3. You can't give what you don't have. Giving is an expression of love—John 3:16. Therefore we should DESIRE to have more, to give more.

4. God gives you power to get wealth (Deuteronomy 8:18). It is HE that gives us the power.

5. You're a covenant ambassador. He gives us the power to get wealth—TO ESTABLISH HIS COVENANT in the earth—Deuteronomy 8:18-19.

6. Increase is God's idea for you. (Psalm 115:12-14)

*Think It & Say It:*

It’s not wrong for me to want more to be more of a blessing. Increasing me is God's idea. 

He gives me the power to get wealth and I am His covenant ambassador in the earth. 

He freely wants to give me all good things, in Jesus' Name. 

In His Love, 

Gregory Dickow

http://www.fromtheinsideout.us/Message.php?I_MessageId=231

---------------

From Shimmie's Heart ... 

Wanting more means you have a heart for sharing more with others.  

*Special Note:* 

On his website, I noticed the additional days for this weekend so I posted them for you ahead of time.  

Love and blessings to you, Precious Ones.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 21, 2011)

*Day 18:  :Rose:  (Day Corrected) *

_For Monday, March 21, 2011_

Today we're fasting from the thought that says, 

_"God keeps us humble by keeping us poor." _

*Let's change this today: *

1. God humbles us by BLESSING US when we don't deserve it; not by keeping us poor. Deuteronomy 8:3 says, "He humbled you…by feeding you". 

2. God NEVER caused poverty or lack in the Bible. He solves poverty. (Luke 4:18) He delivers from lack. (Psalm 34:10)

3. Expect Him to solve poverty in your life and deliver you from lack TODAY. He's the same yesterday, today & forever (Hebrews 13:8)

4. Redefine POOR in SPIRIT. We are to be POOR in SPIRIT; not poor in material, emotional or physical health. 

5. Poor in spirit means: dependent upon God; knowing that we are nothing without Him; emptying ourself of all self-trust. (Proverbs 3:5)

6. We humble OURSELVES, by RECEIVING God's WORD as our very life. (James 1:21) 

*Think It & Say It:*

God humbles me by blessing me! 

I will lack no good thing, since He is my source and my life. 

I choose to be poor IN SPIRIT, by being dependent upon Him, and He provides for all my needs, according to His riches, grace and glory, in Jesus' Name.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 21, 2011)

_(Posting ahead)_

*Day 20: * :Rose: 

_For Tuesday, March 22, 2011_

Well, we're half way through our 40 day Fast from Wrong Thinking!  Be encouraged, because as you continue to RENEW YOUR MIND, transformation is happening TO you. 

Today we're fasting from the thought that says, 

_"I just don't have enough faith to get the results I need." _

*Let’s change this today:*

1. You have the SAME FAITH as the apostles had. Peter tells us WE have the same kind of faith as his—2 Peter 1:1.

2. You have New Testament, bona fide; miracle producing FAITH right now. Why? Because you are the righteousness of God. (2 Peter 1:1)

3. Pass the mustard! All you need is a mustard seed of faith. (Matthew 17:20) Treat your faith like seed—plant it, by speaking God's Word. 

4. Faith doesn't come by being a great apostle. Faith comes from hearing the Word of God. (Romans 10:17)

5. Thanks-giving is the highest form of faith. When you see a promise in God's Word, ask for it; and thank God you HAVE it—and you're faith will soar.  

6. God has ALREADY GIVEN you the measure of faith you need. (Romans12:3)

*Think It & Say It:*

I have the SAME faith as the apostles had, because I am the righteousness of God. 

I have been given THE measure of faith--enough for whatever I come up against. 

I receive all that God promises, and I walk in thanksgiving for what He has already done, in Jesus' Name.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 23, 2011)

*Posting Ahead: (Day Corrected)

For Wednesday, March 23, 2011*

*Day 21 :Rose:*

Today we're fasting from the thought that says, 
_
"I give up."_ 

We all know what it's like to feel like giving up on God, on people, on ourselves…

*Let's change it TODAY:*

1. Fix your eyes on what Jesus did NOW. We faint & give up in our MINDS, when we focus on anything other than Jesus. (Hebrews 12:3)

2. God finishes what He starts. Focus your faith on fact that God doesn't give up on the things He starts. And He started YOUR FAITH. (Hebrews 12:2)

3. Your due season is coming! God promised it. (Galatians 6:9) Keep planting; you will reap. 

4. The opposition you feel IS producing invisible progress. (Philippians 1:12)

5. Look up; and you won't give up. Expectation carries a power that will keep you going. (Acts 3:5, Ephesians 3:20)

*Think It & Say It:*

Jesus is the author and finisher of my faith. 

He started this work in me, and He will finish it. My due season is coming, and my harvest will be great. 

I will keep planting the seed of God's Word and it will carry me. 

I look up, expecting to receive from God, in Jesus' Name.

In His Love, 
Pastor Gregory Dickow

-----------------------------------

_Form Shimmie's Heart..._:Rose:  

Don't give up... You're not defeated; just a little depleted of your energy.  Rest, Re-group and........'Retrieve'.  

You Need Only Believe. :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 23, 2011)

*Posting Ahead: (Day Corrected)

For Thursday, March 24, 2011
*

*Day 22   :Rose: *

Today we're fasting from the thought that says, 

_"God is sending this storm to teach me a lesson or build my character." _

*Let's change this TODAY:*

1. God is the source of our SHELTER; but not the source of the storm. Isaiah 25:4 says, "…You are a refuge from the storm…"

2. Jesus rebuked the storm. Therefore it couldn't have come from God. He wouldn't rebuke what He sent. (Mark 4:39)

3. Declare PEACE in the midst of your storm. (Mark 4:38-39) That builds character. 

4. Believe God's promise, no matter what things look like. (Matthew 7:24) That builds your character. 

5. Wisdom is greater than the storm. And wisdom is to build your life upon the Word of God. (Matthew 7:24-25)

6. God gives every good gift (James 1:17). It was Satan, not God, that smote Job. (Job 2:7) Let's renew our thinking.

* Think It & Say It:*

God is not the source of my storm, but He is my shelter in the midst of it. 

I agree with Jesus and take authority over the storms of life, and declare PEACE in the midst of them. 

I walk in wisdom by acting on the Word, and I rise above every storm, in the name of Jesus! 

In His Love, 
Gregory Dickow

------------------------

From Shimmie's heart... :Rose:

Through every storm is this surety...

_"God always covers us with His feathers and under His wings do we trust."   _


----------



## Laela (Mar 23, 2011)

Loving this .. NEVER give up. NEVER cave in or quit, no matter what or who... Abba Father has been too good to me and Satan is already a defeated foe!

Fully Persuaded. 



Shimmie said:


> *Posting Ahead: For Thursday, March 24, 2011*
> 
> *Day 22  :Rose:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 25, 2011)

Laela said:


> Loving this .. NEVER give up. NEVER cave in or quit, no matter what or who... Abba Father has been too good to me and Satan is already a defeated foe!
> 
> Fully Persuaded.



   We are all going to be fully pursuaded by 'something'.... I choose God's promises to pursuade me to pursuasion... to 'Trust' Him.  

Glory to God...


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 25, 2011)

_For Friday, March 25, 2011_

*Day 23: :Rose:*

Today we're fasting from the thought that says, 

"This problem just never seems to go away." 

It may be a financial problem, an emotional problem or a people problem—but it stubbornly tells you, 

*"I'm here to stay."*

*Let's change it today!*

1. The problem is not the problem. The problem is the power that you give the problem. Numbers 3:33 says, "We became like grasshoppers in OUR OWN sight, so we were in THEIR sight."

2. See yourself as the giant rather than the problem as the giant. Deuteronomy 28:13 says you're the head and not the tail. 

3. Treat your tongue like a sword. Sharpen it with scriptures and it will move mountains. (Proverbs 18:21, Mark 11:23)

4. Fall in love with math. Why? Because math teaches us: there is a solution to every problem. (2 Corinthians 1:20)

5. "Thee" is with me! Jeremiah 32:17 says, "Ah Lord God…nothing is too difficult for THEE." 

*Think It & Say It:*

I am bigger than my problem. 

My little tongue is more powerful than the biggest mountain. 

There is a promised solution to every problem I face, and the problem has to move because God is with me & because I say so, in Jesus' Name! 

In His Love, 
Gregory Dickow

---------------------------

From Shimmie's Heart...:Rose:

The only thing that is here to stay is YOU! Can't NUTHIN' take you out!  NUTHIN'! 

Your heart is fixed; it is established, you are trusting steadfast in the Lord.    

Case Closed.

Ummmm, I mean,   

Rather:  "Amein"


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 25, 2011)

_For Saturday, March 26, 2011_ 

*Day 24:  :Rose: *


Today we're fasting from the thought that says, 

_"I can't seem to stop this anxiety."_

Some of the symptoms of anxiety include:  heart palpitations, tension, fatigue, nausea, chest pain, shortness of breath, stomach aches,and headaches. 

*Let's change it today:*

1. Treat anxiety as a signal rather than a condition. It is a signal to pray, and prayer will change the thing you are facing. (Philippians 4:6-7)

2. More praying about "it" = less worrying about "it". James 5:16 says effectual, fervent prayer avails MUCH.

3. *When panic attacks, attack back!* 

How do we attack anxiety and panic? By speaking God's Word out of our mouth. (Proverbs 18:21)

4. It's not your fault! Embrace this truth. Don't blame yourself for feeling anxious. (John 10:10)

5. Remember your value. Because you are so valuable in God's eyes, He will care for you. (Matthew 6:26-31)

*6. Breathe praise to God. (Psalm 150:6) 

Experts agree breathing helps overcome anxiety.

But when you BREATHE praise to God, anxiety flees. (Philippians 4:6-7)*

*Think It & Say It:*

*Anxiety has lost its power over me. *

When I feel anxious, it is a signal to pray and praise God. 

I attack panic with the Word of God, and I am so valuable to God that He will take care of me, in Jesus' Name.  

In His Love, 
Gregory Dickow

-------------------------------------

 From Shimmie's Heart :Rose:

 Ooooooo, this is for SOMEBODY.... Praise God! Praise God!  Praise God  

For some reason (special) God is allowing me to obtain some of these daily messages in advance so that we can all be blessed, with more. 

Someone reading this needs this message today.  Long before the day intended per the date, but now.  Many times we've felt that God was 'late', however, He's also early and right on time. 

Love and blessings and PEACE unto your hearts.  

_"What time I am afraid, I will trust in you..." _ ---- Psalm 56:3

_I love you...  _


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 28, 2011)

_For Sunday, March 27, 2011_*

Day 25: *  :Rose: 

Today we're fasting from the thought that says, 

_"I feel unhappy a lot." _

*Let's change it today:*

1. Happiness was God's idea! Psalm 144:15 says happy are the people whose God is the Lord.

2. Reject the mindset that others need to treat you right in order for you to be happy. (Proverbs 16:20) Trust God = Happiness.

3. Let go of condemnation. Romans 14:22 says, "Happy is the one who does not condemn himself…" (Romans 8:1) No condemnation for those in Christ.

4. The ultimate happiness in life is the ASSURANCE that you are LOVED. (Mark 1:11) BE LOVED. (John 15:27) The Father tenderly loves you!

5. Jesus was the HAPPIEST man in the world. (Hebrews 1:9) And He lives in you. (Colossians 1:27)  

*Think It & Say It:*

I reject the thought that anyone can make or break my happiness. 

God is my Lord and that makes me happy. 

God's love makes me happy and I am free from condemnation. 

The happiest Man in the world, lives in me, in Jesus' Name!

In His Love
Gregory Dickow

----------------------------

* From Shimmie’s Heart….* :Rose: 

The Joy of the Lord is your strength.
The Greater One, Jesus … Lives on the inside of you.

It is in Jesus that you move and live and have your ‘being’. 

Sad feelings are trespassers…kick them off the property of your mind.

Joy is God’s Gift to you.  _Untie the ribbon, open the box, embrace the gift of His Joy_.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 28, 2011)

_ For Monday, March 28, 2011_

*Day 26:  :Rose:*

Today we're fasting from excuse-making mentalities.  

Success cannot come to the person who makes excuses.  

*Let’s change it today!*

1. Refuse to excuse mediocrity. 1 Thessalonians 4:1 says “...Excel still more...” Don’t give in to the temptation to settle for where you’re at. Press forward for more of what He has for you. (Philippians 3:13-14)

2. Refuse to excuse the way you grew up…saying that you were born on the wrong side of the tracks or you’re limited by your upbringing.  You may have been born on the wrong side of the tracks, but you've been born again; and you don't have to stay there. Cross the tracks NOW. (Romans 8:37)

3. Refuse to excuse unforgiveness. We sometimes think, “you just don't know what they did to me”, but the truth is: God knows what WE did to HIM and He still forgives us. Let it go. 

4. Refuse to excuse lack of support. In John 5:7 the lame man said, “I have no man to help me.” He used that as an excuse to remain in his condition.  Even if everyone lets us down, God will support us. (Psalm 27:10)

5. Redirect your effort. It takes EFFORT to come up with excuses. Redirect the same energy, toward finding a solution—and you will. Matt.7:7.

6. Faith Finds a way! Luke 5:18-20 says, “When they could not find a way to get in, they went up on the roof and lowered their friend...right in front of Jesus.” Refuse to accept that there is no way. 

* THINK IT & SAY IT:*

I eliminate excuse-making from my thoughts and words. 

I will no longer excuse or justify mediocrity in my life; I will not allow lack or failure in my life. 

God will always provide a way for me to succeed and I will press on to experience it, in Jesus' Name. 

 ---------------

From Shimmie's heart... :Rose:

I'm going back through these posts to correct the dates.   

I 'messed up the dates'... no excuses


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 31, 2011)

Loved Ones...  

I finally corrected the days and dates.

The corrections are in *this shade of Blue* (one of my favorite shades of blue...  )

By going online and posting the messages ahead of time, I mixed the days with the dates of the actual message.  I apologize for the mix-up.    

The following posts after this one should be correct.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 31, 2011)

_Tuesday, March 29, 2011_* (Corrected Date)

Day 27:  :Rose:*

Today we're fasting from the thought that says, 

_"I feel like God is unhappy with me." _

This thinking is a root to much unhappiness and insecurity in our lives. 

*Let's change it today:*

1. Break the performance mindset. You don't have to perform for God. He's happy He made you. (Zechariah  2:8)

2. God is all about RELATIONSHIP WITH YOU. That makes Him happy. (Luke 15:22-24)

3. Luke 12:32 says, "…It gives your Father great happiness to give you the Kingdom."(NLT) Accept His free and generous gifts.

4. Just believe. (Hebrews 11:6) It's our faith that pleases God. 

5. Remain convinced of His love for you; no matter what & love one another. This makes God happy. (John 15:10-12)

6. The most generous are the most happy. (Acts 20:35) God gave you Jesus—He's happy you received Him. 

7. Uncertain = unhappy. God has NO uncertainty about your future. (Jeremiah 29:11) He knows the end from the beginning.

*Think It & Say It:*

I have made God happy by believing what He did for me and believing what He says. He loves me and is smiling at me, as I am the apple of His eye. His future for me is settled in His mind, and He is happy to give me the Kingdom. I receive it, in Jesus' Name. 

In His Love, 
Gregory Dickow


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 31, 2011)

_For Wednesday, March 30, 2011_ (Date Corrected)

*Day 28: :Rose: *

Today we're fasting from excuse-making mentalities.  

Success cannot come to the person who makes excuses.  

*Let’s change it today!*

1. Refuse to excuse mediocrity. 1 Thessalonians 4:1 says “...Excel still more...” 

Don’t give in to the temptation to settle for where you’re at. Press forward for more of what He has for you. (Philippians 3:13-14)

2. Refuse to excuse the way you grew up…saying that you were born on the wrong side of the tracks or you’re limited by your upbringing.  

You may have been born on the wrong side of the tracks, but you've been born again; and you don't have to stay there. Cross the tracks NOW. (Romans 8:37)

3. Refuse to excuse unforgiveness. We sometimes think, “you just don't know what they did to me”, but the truth is: God knows what WE did to HIM and He still forgives us. Let it go. 

4. Refuse to excuse lack of support. In John 5:7 the lame man said, “I have no man to help me.” 

He used that as an excuse to remain in his condition.  Even if everyone lets us down, God will support us. (Psalm 27:10)

5. Redirect your effort. It takes EFFORT to come up with excuses. Redirect the same energy, toward finding a solution—and you will. Matt.7:7.

6. Faith Finds a way! Luke 5:18-20 says, “When they could not find a way to get in, they went up on the roof and lowered their friend...right in front of Jesus.” 

Refuse to accept that there is no way. 

*THINK IT & SAY IT:*

I eliminate excuse-making from my thoughts and words. 

I will no longer excuse or justify mediocrity in my life; I will not allow lack or failure in my life. 

God will always provide a way for me to succeed and I will press on to experience it, in Jesus' Name.

---------------

_From Shimmie's Heart ..._ :Rose:

For Abraham... God prepared the 'Ram in the Thicket'.  It was exactly what Abraham needed.

What does God have in the 'Thicket' for you?  

You won't find any excuses... 

Selah... :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 31, 2011)

_For:  Thursday, March 31, 2011_

*Day 29 - :Rose:  *

Today we're fasting from the thought that says,

_ "I just can't seem to catch a break." _

Ever felt like things just weren't going your way?

*Let's change it today:*

1. You can't control good 'breaks'. But you can control the seeds you sow; and THAT's what will determine your harvest. (Galatians 6:7-9)

2. Change your focus from what's against you, to WHO's for you. IF GOD BE FOR US, who can be against us? (Romans 8:31)

3. Don't think "break". Think: BREAKTHROUGH. The walls holding back your abundance and victory HAS to come down. (Joshua 6:20)

4. Expect FAVOR. Think: Favor. Favor is not what you DESERVE. It's your right for being right with God, not doing everything right. (Psalm 5:12)

5. It's God's love that brings breakthroughs and turn-arounds. (Deuteronomy 23:5) He turned the curse into a blessing because HE LOVES US.

*Think It & Say It:*

My breakthrough is coming. 

The seeds I sow are going to break through the ground and produce a mighty harvest. 

God is for me and surrounds me with favor as a shield. 

My turnaround and breakthroughs are coming because God loves me, in Jesus' Name! 

In His Love, 
Gregory Dickow

 -------------------

From Shimmie's Heart :Rose:

You don't need a break ... you've already got a 'Breakthrough'.   Believe, Receive, 'Walk ye' in it.  It's yours and no one can ever take it away from you.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 31, 2011)

_For:  Friday, April 1, 2011 _  "No Foolin"  

*Day 30:  :Rose:  *

Today we're fasting from the thought that says,

_"I feel defeated." _

You may be down, you may be in a valley; but we are not going to accept a mindset of defeat. 

*Let's change it today:*

1. You are a chip off the old block. God put His seed, His DNA in you. (Genesis 1:26) If He can't be defeated; neither can you.

2. FALLING isn't FAILING. (Proverbs 24:16) A righteous man may fall 7 times; but he gets back up. 

3. Victorious is WHO YOU ARE. You've been MADE more than a conqueror. (Romans 8:37)

4. The Word of God is more powerful than thoughts of defeat. SAY to these thoughts and feelings: "If God be for me, who can be against me." (Romans 8:31)

5. Expect even the bad to turn into good. (Romans 8:28)

6. Jesus is praying for you. In Luke 22:32 it shows Jesus praying "…that your faith will not fail." 

*His prayers ALWAYS get answered…so REJOICE!*

*Think It & Say It:*

I am made in God's image to WIN. 

Even when I fall, I can't fail. 

Even bad situations turn around for my good; because of God's love in me. 

Jesus is praying for me, and therefore I will not be defeated another day in my life, in Jesus' Name! 

In His Love, 
Gregory Dickow

-----------------------

_From Shimmie's Heart  :Rose:_

_For you have been made more than 'Conquerors' through Jesus Christ who loves you... (Romans 8_)


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 31, 2011)

_For Saturday, April 2, 2011 _

*Day 31:  :Rose: *

_"My best chances for GREAT success have passed me by."_

*Let's change it today:*

1. Success is a person, not a thing. It's not something we obtain. It's WHO WE ARE when God is with us. Genesis 39:1-2 tells us '…Joseph was a SUCCESSFUL MAN.'

2. It's not CHANCE, but CHOICE. Decision is the doorway into reality. Decide that you ARE a wildly successful person. (Deutoronomy 30:19)

3. Seeds of success are in your thoughts. Meditate on (think, ponder, chew) the Word of God day and night, and success will show up. (Joshua 1:8)

4. What goes DOWN must come UP. Keep planting the seeds of God's promises in your life & heart. They will grow up. (Galatians 6:9)

5. Don't see time as your enemy. In ONE MOMENT, God can turnaround YEARS of defeat & frustration into victory. (Esther 9:1)

6. Keep on ASKING, SEEKING, KNOCKING and doors will open. (Luke 11:9)

*Think It & Say It:*

I am a successful and prosperous person because the Lord is with me. 

In fact, I am wildly successful. 

I choose to believe it and that settles it. 

Time is not my enemy. God multiplies my time and opportunities, in Jesus' Name. 

In His Love, 
Gregory Dickow
---------------

_From Shimmie's Heart :Rose:_

God never had 'failure' for any of us in His plans.  He's God and God never fails nor misses opportunity. He always gives us another chance, and another, and another, and another....

Until we 'have' it.


----------



## Flourishnikov (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank YOU and GOD BLESS YOU, Shimmie!! This thread has totally renewed my spirit as I have been actively trying to renew my mind for a couple weeks now. For the first time in my adult life I have been seeking the word on my own and I am fully realizing how powerful the WORD OF GOD is!! I am excited to see my relationship with GOD flourish to even higher heights and I THANK GOD that he has used you as a vessel of encouragement and enlightenment.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 31, 2011)

GrowGrl09 said:


> Thank YOU and GOD BLESS YOU, Shimmie!! This thread has totally renewed my spirit as I have been actively trying to renew my mind for a couple weeks now.
> 
> For the first time in my adult life I have been seeking the word on my own and I am fully realizing how powerful the WORD OF GOD is!!
> 
> I am excited to see my relationship with GOD flourish to even higher heights and I THANK GOD that he has used you as a vessel of encouragement and enlightenment.



  Love and blessings to you.  

Everyday is love and learning with Jesus; there's nothing in life that replaces His Word.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 4, 2011)

_Sunday, April 3, 2011_

*Day 32:  :Rose:*

Today, we’re fasting from the thought that says, 

_“I just don’t make enough money at my job.”    _

*Let’s change it TODAY:*

1. Your job is not your ‘source’. God is your source. Philippians 4:19 says, “My God shall supply all your need according to His riches...in Christ Jesus.” Notice, He meets your need according to His riches, not according to your salary.

2. See your job as your SEED capital. Remember, SEED meets NEED. (Genesis 8:22) THIS THINKING MUST PENETRATE OUR LIVES. Our SEED is what determines our harvest. Our job provides us with seed to sow into God’s Kingdom.

3. THINK SUPERNATURAL. Don’t let life brainwash you into NATURAL EXPECTATIONS. Believe in the supernatural provision of God. Ephesians 3:20 says God is able to do exceeding abundantly ABOVE AND BEYOND, ALL you can ask or think.

4. Ask bigger, and think bigger! (Ephesians 3:20)

5. EXPECT harvests. If you have tithed, sowed, given—you have stored up harvests that will come. Galatians 6:6-9 says “In due season, you shall reap...”

6. Expect stolen things restored 7-fold! (Proverbs 6:31-32) Identify money, opportunities or blessings that have been stolen from you by the devil. And demand that he give it back. (Matthew 18:18)

*Think It & Say It:*

God’s riches are available to me, as I put Him first in my life. God is my source. 

I will not be limited by my salary. 

I expect SUPERNATURAL harvests from all the good seeds I’ve sown. 

I command all stolen opportunities, money and blessings to be returned to me, in Jesus’ Name!

In His Love, 
Gregory Dickow

-------------------------

From Shimmie's Heart... :Rose:

See your abundance...it's right there with you.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 4, 2011)

_For Monday, April 4, 2011_

*Day 33:  :Rose:*

Today we're fasting from the thought that says, 
_
"I can't expect to be blessed ALL the time." _ 

*Let's change it TODAY!*

1. God HAS already blessed you in heavenly places. (Ephesians 1:3) So EXPECT those blessings to show up 'ON EARTH as it is in heaven.'

2. Jesus took ALL the curse so you could have ALL the blessing! (Galatians 3:13)

3. Because you are IN CHRIST, you are BLESSED COMING IN AND BLESSED GOING OUT... (Deuteronomy 28:6) …In the city & in the field…

4. You don't follow the blessings. The blessings follow you! And overtake you! (Deuteronomy 28:2—In Christ—Galatians 3:13)

5. Forever forgiven = Forever blessed. (Romans 4:7-8)

6. You are magnetic! Blessings are attracted to an attitude of EXPECTATION. SET YOUR EXPECTATION ON BEING BLESSED!

*Think It & Say It:*

God has already blessed me. I cannot be cursed. In Christ, I have ALL the blessings of the Old and New Testament. 

The blessings of God will follow me and overtake me. 

I am forever blessed and expect blessings all the time, in Jesus' Name.

In His Love, 
Gregory Dickow
 ------------------

_From Shimmie's Heart :Rose:_

You are blessed in your going out and blessed in your coming in.  Each moment of life is filled with God and His loving blessings for you.  

So indeed... you are blessed everyday.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 4, 2011)

_For Tuesday, April 5, 2011_

*Day 34:   :Rose:*

Today we're fasting from the thought that says, 

_"I don't have enough time. Time is running out on me."_

*Let's change it today:*

1. God is the God of increase. He increases ANYTHING you give Him—money, time, love, etc. (Psalm 115:14)

2. Make eternity-decisions, instead of time-decisions. Rise above the limited flow of time & see things as if you were already in heaven. (Colossians 3:2)

3. Expect the suddenly's of God. When you are believing but not seeing, the breakthrough could occur at any second. (2 Chronicles 29:36)

4. Wisdom is better than time. (Proverbs 4:7) Ask God for more! (James 1:5) Wisdom will accelerate success/breakthroughs, etc.

5. Expect God's gifts/blessings WHILE you are sleeping. Psalm 127:2 (NASB) says, "…He gives to His beloved IN THEIR SLEEP."

6. Think: Miracle turnaround. (Esther 9:1)

*Think It & Say It:*

There is always enough time, because the Creator of time lives in me. 

I live in the eternal realm, above the limitations of time. 

I expect the suddenly's of God and receive from Him even while I'm sleeping, in Jesus' Name. 

In His Love, 
Gregory Dickow
-------------------

From Shimmie's Heart  :Rose:

For those in Jesus Christ... _Time is Eternal..._
Selah..... :Rose:


----------



## Zeal (Apr 4, 2011)

As my mother says. Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees Lord.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 6, 2011)

_For Wednesday, April 6, 2011_

*Day 35:  :Rose:*

Today we’re fasting from the thought that says, 

_“I’ll never get back what's been lost or stolen.” _

We all know what it’s like to lose money, time, relationships, health or even opportunities. Doubt enters our minds telling us that we won’t get back what has been lost.

*Let’s Change It Today:*

1. “God will repay.” Stop expecting sins to be repaid. They are forgiven. Instead, expect lost time & years to be repaid.  Joel 2:25 says, “I will repay you for the years the locusts have eaten...”

2. God is the God of restoration. He restored double to Job (Job 42). He restored sight (Mark 8). He restored health (Jeremiah 32). He restores MONEY too—Ezekiel 16:53; Deuteronomy 30:33; Jeremiah 29:14 (NASB).

3. He specializes in finding (and restoring) lost things. Luke 15—lost coin, lost sheep, lost son. EXPECT lost things restored today!

4. Call on the seed you’ve sown. Declare to your past seeds, “Harvest, come forth from the seeds I’ve sown”. Galatians 6:9 “...in due season, you shall reap if you faint not.”

5. Speak life over your time, health, finances, etc. Proverbs 18:21 says, “Death and life are in the power of your tongue...” Your words bring power.

6. Expect MORE NOW…MORE than ever. Ephesians 3:20 says, “God is able to do exceeding abundantly above and beyond all that we can ask or think...”

*Think It & Say It:*

I believe God will restore to me all lost money, opportunities and years. He will repay me for all that has been lost. I declare to my harvests, COME FORTH! 

My due season is coming; my seeds are coming forth. God is my source in times of darkness, and I expect MORE now MORE than ever, in Jesus’ Name!

In His Love, 
Gregory Dickow

--------------------
_From Shimmie's Heart ... _

I have a thread that I posted a while back entitled:  _"Lord, please show me how to fix this."   _ 

I had dropped my CD player and it fell apart. Apart...it fell onto the floor as I was in line at Whole Foods.  This was my music study for Dance class; this CD player had a timer on it as well; and I was also able to re-wind the music to certain sections that I needed to focus on.  

There I was, standing in the line, looking at the floor at the pieces of my CD player.  All I could do was pick it up, each piece and as I left the cashier's line, I walked out of the store, almost as 'crushed' as my CD player.  Music plays a huge part of my life and for this to happen was indeed a 'crush'.  

There was a park-like area outside and I sat there and prayed, "Lord, please show me how to fix this."  

And you know what?  The Holy Spirit did just that. I was able to re-assemble my CD player, piece by piece and to this day, (although I have a very nice MP3 player), I thank God each time I think about this ... He gave me back what I thought was lost.  

No matter how small it is, no matter how big, God restores what seems to be lost or broken.  He truly does.   

Thank you, Lord Jesus.  :heart2:

I found the thread:  

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/sh...highlight=lord+please+show+me+how+to+fix+this


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 6, 2011)

_For Thursday, April 7, 2011 _

*Day 36: * :Rose:

Today we're fasting from the thought that says, 

_"Nobody loves me."_ 

When you feel unloved, you feel powerless.

*Let's change it today:*

1. Embrace God's terms of endearment. He calls you "His beloved." (1 Thessalonians 1:4) You don't have to earn His love. It's free.

2. Love yourself. When you know God's love, you can love yourself. As you do, love will flow freely from you, and freely to you. (Mark 12:31)

3. PERFECT love casts out fear (1 John 4:17). The only perfect love is God's love for you. When you accept it, fear leaves; and people are drawn to you.

4. Realize your value. Your value is determined by the price someone would pay to have you. God paid for you with the blood of His Son. (1 Peter 1:18-19)

5. You don't have to change in order to be loved. Believe you're loved by God, and you will change. (Romans 2:4)

*Think It & Say It:*

I am God's be-loved. Because HE loves me, I can love myself. 

Love flows freely from me, and toward me and casts out fear. My value comes from God. 

I am accepted and loved, and that brings the necessary changes that I need in my life, in Jesus' Name.  

In His Love, 
Gregory Dickow
------------------

_From Shimmie's Heart... _

 _I love you..._


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 9, 2011)

_Friday, April 8, 2011_

*Day 37:  :Rose:*

Today we're fasting from the thought that says, 

_ "I can't seem to experience God's presence."_

*Let’s Change It Today:*

1. We are NOW in God’s presence by the blood of Jesus. (Hebrews 10:19)

2. His presence NEVER leaves you if you are a born again child of God. (Hebrews 13:5)

3. Go to your spiritual lawyer when you sin! He will get you a “NOT GUILTY” plea!  1 John 2:1 says, “If we sin, we have an advocate (lawyer, defense attorney) with the Father—Jesus Christ.”

4. He moves in but never moves out! God lives in you! (1 Corinthians 3:16) His salvation and His presence are gifts. And He doesn’t take them back. (Romans 11:29)

5. Worship God because YOU ARE ALREADY IN HIS PRESENCE; not because you are trying to get in. Heb.10:19.

6. Fall out of love with your feelings! You may feel God has left you, but He cannot break His promise (Hebrews 6:19). We live by what God says, not by what we feel. (2 Corinthians 5:7) Stand in faith and be secure that God is with you!


*Think It & Say It:*

By the blood of Jesus, I am in God’s presence and His presence is in me! 

He will never leave me. 

Even if I sin, I can go to Him through Jesus Christ and be cleansed and free from all sin. 

I refuse to live by my feelings, but I live by faith that God is for me, with me and in me, in Jesus’ Name.

In His Love,
Gregory Dickow
---------------

_From Shimmie's Heart :Rose:_

We 'all' lose our way; we all miss it from day to day.  And when we do, Our Father embraces us with wide open arms, He kisses the bruises of our sins, for satan never wins; and God our Father, whispers His love into our hearts these words which will never die:   

_"With me, you will always be.  You are my child and I love you, no matter what.  I love you with all of my heart.  Let me 'fix' it; for you, this I'll do."  _


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 9, 2011)

_For Saturday, April 9, 2011_

*Day 38:  :Rose:*

Today we're fasting from the thought that says, 

_ “I am trapped and limited financially.”_

*Let’s change it TODAY:*

1. Inaction keeps us limited. TAKE ACTION. 2 Kings 7 says the four leprous men said, “Why do we sit here and die?...Let’s go up...” When they took action, God got involved and multiplied their efforts. 

2. Spend time TODAY getting to know God better! Daniel 11:32 says, “Those who know their God will be strong and TAKE ACTION.” Meditate on His promises, and you’ll know Him better. 

3. BELIEVE: There’s always a way out of whatever you’re facing. Revelation 3:8 says God will open a door that no man can close.  (AND 1 Corinthians10:13)

4. Ask God for deliverance from your situation. James 4:2 says you have not, because you ask not. Romans 10:12 says all who call upon the Lord shall be DELIVERED—rescued!

5. Change your thinking to: What goes DOWN, must come up! Plant a seed. The way out of any bad situation is to plant a seed for the opposite result. If you have a debt you can’t pay; pay someone else’s debt that they can’t pay; forgive a debt, someone else can’t pay you, etc.

6. Malachi 3:10 says when you tithe, He opens the windows of heaven and pours out a blessing. This blessing can be an IDEA, a SOLUTION, a BREAKTHROUGH, a DEBT CANCELLATION—it’s MORE than just money.

*Think It & Say It:*

God always provides a way out of the situation I’m in. 

I am strong and TAKE ACTION because I know my God. He will open doors for me that no man can close. 

I call upon the Lord and expect His deliverance. 

The seeds I plant WILL come up in mighty harvests, ideas, solutions and breakthroughs, in Jesus’ Name!

In His Love,
Gregory Dickow

-----------------------

_From Shimmie's Heart :Rose:_

As long as the earth remains you will never be without Salvation which means 'freedom', which means no traps of any means.  For every challenge, God has given you the Victory and a way of 'escape'.   

He will lead and guide you through the path you need to follow.  Always.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 9, 2011)

_For Sunday, April 10, 2011 _

*Day 39:  :Rose:*




> *From Pastor Gregory Dickow: *
> 
> This is our 39th day—and if you’ve stuck with me, you have begun to see real change in your life. Remember: Success or failure in life is created by how we think. So stick to this, long after our 40 days ends.



Today we’re fasting from the thought that says, 

_“I just don’t have the discipline to...” ...to succeed…to get in shape...to change...to start over...to BECOME GREAT, etc."_


*Let’s change it TODAY:*

1. It’s already in you! God has given you a SPIRIT OF DISCIPLINE. Many versions of 2 Timothy 1:7 say, “God has given you power, love, and SELF-DISCIPLINE .” (NASB, NIV, NLT, ERV, etc.)

2. You ARE already doing it! If you’ve made it this far in our fast from wrong thinking, you ARE demonstrating discipline.

3. Your life is like an engine and it runs on the fuel of thoughts! It runs successfully on success thoughts; or it runs poorly on poor thoughts. You decide. (Deut. 30:19, Mark 7:21)

4. Recognize Satan’s methods to get you to quit at anything. You faint in your mind when you don’t fill it with the Word. (Hebrews 12:1-3)

5. God has made you a finisher. Believe it. (Hebrews 12:2) Jesus is the author AND FINISHER of your faith. And you are what He is! (1 John 4:17)

6. Your endurance grows as you hold on to your faith, by rejoicing in trials & tough times. (James 1:3-4)

7. Stop doubting yourself. (Romans14:22) If God believes in you enough to put His spirit in you, it’s time for you to believe in yourself.

*Think it & Say it:*

I have the spirit of self-discipline. It’s already in me. 

I am complete in Christ and I am a finisher, just as Jesus is. 

I refuse to let go of the Word even in tough times. My endurance is growing; and I finish whatever I set my mind to, in Jesus’ Name.

-------------------------

_From Shimmie's Heart :Rose:_

Your heart is 'fixed', it is established, it is settled upon and in the Word of Jesus Christ our Lord.   Nothing trumps the 'Truth' of who you are in Christ Jesus.  Therefore, settle it in your hearts, that you are free from all thoughts of negativity and bondage.  

The love of God and His Word has set you completely free.  And whom the 'Son' sets free is free INDEED!   

Settle this in your hearts...for always.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 9, 2011)

_Monday, April 11, 2011_

*Day 40  :Rose:*



> From Pastor Gregory Dickow:
> 
> As we conclude this amazing REVOLUTION, we are fasting from the thought that says,
> _
> ...



*Let’s Change It Today.*

1. You’ve already won. The victory is ours NOW. You are NOW more than a conqueror! (Romans 8:37)

2. IT IS FINISHED! (John 19:30) Jesus’ death on the cross SETTLED your victory. You never have to be defeated another day in your life.

3. Stop fighting the wrong fight. Our fight is the fight of faith. (1 Timothy 6:12) That’s ALL we need to be fighting—to believe what God says. The struggle, the battle, the wrestling IS to HOLD ON to what the scripture says!

4. Expect to win every battle. Thanks be to God who ALWAYS leads us in His triumph! (2 Corinthians 2:14)

5. You can’t fail—because LOVE NEVER FAILS! (1 Corinthians 13:8) Stay hidden in God’s love; and you will not fail.


6. Expect a turn around in every apparent defeat. (Romans 8:28) Even if you’ve failed—you’ve won, because Jesus’ paid for your turnaround.
*
THINK IT & SAY IT:*

I already have the victory! Jesus said, ‘it is finished’. My battle has been won over sin, sickness, Satan, lack, fear, discouragement and all other things. 

IT IS FINISHED! 

I can’t fail today, because the LOVE OF GOD IS IN ME, and love never fails. I will never be defeated another day in my life, in Jesus’ Name!

In His Amazing Love,

Gregory Dickow

P.S. Check your emails for upcoming inspiration, new opportunities, and life-changing gifts. 

To sign up for future messages sent to your email address:

http://www.fromtheinsideout.us/signUpBrontoFIO6.php

P.S.S. Send me your testimony directly to pastordickow[USER=187920]chan[/USER]ginglives.org. 

People have told me: they are FREE FROM DEPRESSION; their MARRIAGE IS BETTER THAN EVER, they HAVE MORE ENERGY, etc. 

One lady told me she lost 10 pounds in a couple of weeks; as her appetite changed. 

How? Because "man does not live on bread alone but on every Word that proceeds.” Change happens from the INSIDE OUT.  

------------------------------------------------------------------------

_From Shimmie's Heart:  :Rose:_

Don't give up on 'YOU'.  Jesus will truly see you through.  You are not alone in this life; so don't give up on your dreams, and desires; don't surrender to strife that tackles your self esteem.   

Keep going; even if you fall, keep going.  You have a Destiny to unfold and it can only be lived out and done by you.  

Don't give up; don't give up on you.  

Love always,


----------

